# Lightest 30 horse tiller



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

Look for a 2 cylinder 2 stroke.


----------



## ryderfzr (Jul 6, 2015)

new or old?


----------



## ryderfzr (Jul 6, 2015)

I am looking at the evinrude E-tec right now its the same weight as the 25 at 146 # but i have an old 2 stroke now that weighs in around 80#


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

you have an 80lb 30?


----------



## ryderfzr (Jul 6, 2015)

gotta be around there I lift it on by myself


----------



## ryderfzr (Jul 6, 2015)

tiller no electric or trim


----------



## ryderfzr (Jul 6, 2015)

just checked its 112 # doesn't feel that heavy sorry


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)




----------



## ryderfzr (Jul 6, 2015)

the e-tec is what i am going with my uncle has one and swears by it sips gas and very low maintenance. at 146 its as high on weight as I can go


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Devin1128 said:


> Hey guys does anyone know what's the lightest 30 horse tiller ?


Not a 30HP, but a new Yamaha 25 HP (126 lbs lightest version) will be available in March. Check the Sim Yamaha web site. If I had a small skiff I would try the new Yamaha based on weight and Yamaha engineering.
http://www.simyamaha.com/F25_MIDRANGE_s/8079.htm


----------

